# Anyone know what this is? Softgrid client:



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

hey guys, i'm looking to make a lot of room on my HDD and found this:

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2223/bb222b.jpg

does anyone know what it could be?

i dont want to delete an important windows file.


----------



## mark1230 (Oct 1, 2009)

well i also don't know perfectly about it but it looks like software file.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

softgrid is the old name for a Microsoft program...

http://www.microsoft.com/systemcenter/appv/default.mspx



> Microsoft Application Virtualization (also known as App-V; formerly Microsoft SoftGrid) is an application virtualization and application streaming solution ...


hope that helps you...


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

ok thanks.

do you know if i need it?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I would think so........That file isn't any size at all....


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

it's 1.5 gig. 

are you sure it wouldn't cause problems? im not even sure what it does.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok I see now.......did you install this yourself......is this at the office or at home?


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

home system


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you get this PC new or second hand.......this program someone must have put it on there I would think

http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:...n+What+is+SoftGrid+?&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

so it should be ok to delete?

would it affect windows functionality?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Create a Restore point first then remove it and restart the PC and see


----------

